
How to Destroy Your Startup in 15 Easy Steps - rinyfo4
http://www.getpenta.com/blog/jekyll/update/2016/10/15/how-to-destroy-your-startup.html
======
chinese_dan
"I see this all the time. Startup founders hiding their ideas because of the
fear that someone will steal it. Remember: no one cares about you. Your
biggest issue is getting discovered. If someone steals your idea, that means
you’re doing something right."

This advice is wrong. My current successful business was the result of an
Internet post from a person that had the same idea. I had more money,
resources, and time, and I crushed them before they even had a chance to get
their MVP perfected. They went out of business within a year.

Announcing your idea too early can bring unwanted competition with more
resources than you. The key is to validate your idea before working on it.
This is different than not keeping your business a secret.

~~~
meira
But the guys you stole the idea can be succesful the same way as you.

~~~
chinese_dan
Possibly, but why bring on more competition? From a business perspective, this
is not a very good idea and will only make it harder for you to succeed.

------
meira
Your advices are still very imature, imo. Long long way ahead.

